# Men of War Assault Squad ruckelt..



## Nilidus (2. Mai 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt..
habe Starke ruckler schon bei der ersten Mission egal auf welcher Grafik Einstellung und
Im Multiplayer ist es genau das gleiche egal welche Map = starke ruckler (15-20fps)

habe den neusten Grafik Treiber 270.61

System:
Windows 7 32-bit
gtx460
intel core 2 quad q9300 2,5 GHz
3,00gb Ram
Corsair 650MW power Supply

freu mich jetz schon auf irgendeine antwort


----------



## chrisbo (5. Mai 2011)

hi,

habe MOW AQ nur die Demo angespielt und empfand es phasenweise auch als nicht flüssig.

Das scheint aber am Spiel zu liegen.denke mal die Engine ist der von MoW ähnlich und da haben auch viele mit Rucklern zu kämpfen.

Schon Faces of war berüchtigt dafür,  bei fps einen reziproken wert spf(seconds per frame) zu liefern


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2011)

Men of War ist allgemein leider etwas Laggy. Bei mir das gleiche.


----------

